# Swing



## michael1990 (Aug 9, 2007)

Could anyone take a look at my swing and tell me what I am doing wrong? I play off an 18 handicap and tend to miss shots to the right. I've been told that I'm guiding the club to much with my left arm on the way back and that my hips drive forward too early at the top, making me go off balance and hitting shots to the right.

YouTube - My Swing

Comments and critism would be helpful


----------



## Richy Young (Oct 15, 2006)

from that angle the swing looks good if your slicing alot maybe you could try a slightly flatter swing ie less steep but it looks good, maybe its more about being able to repeat the good swing than whats wrong with it in the video, try some shot drills have you checked to see if each time you come down on the ball your hitting out of the center what if your coming down from time to time on toe or shank

try placing a couple of balls either side of the ball your trying to hit if you hit anything other than the middle ball you know its not your swing but your accuracy

p.s i want that setup in my garden lol how cool id never go inside


----------



## michael1990 (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks

Still looking for more comments though


----------



## loffaz (Aug 10, 2007)

Richy Young said:


> from that angle the swing looks good if your slicing alot maybe you could try a slightly flatter swing ie less steep but it looks good, maybe its more about being able to repeat the good swing than whats wrong with it in the video, try some shot drills have you checked to see if each time you come down on the ball your hitting out of the center what if your coming down from time to time on toe or shank
> 
> try placing a couple of balls either side of the ball your trying to hit if you hit anything other than the middle ball you know its not your swing but your accuracy
> 
> p.s i want that setup in my garden lol how cool id never go inside



no lol?:thumbsdown: shove ur Ping G5 Driver up your arsehole


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

^^was that comment really necessary?


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

idk why he made that comment o well....Umm your swing looks farely good for 18 handicap...I would ask though hows your short game and recovery game? Most higher handicappers could shave strokes off by getting a good short game.


----------



## Richy Young (Oct 15, 2006)

loffaz said:


> no lol?:thumbsdown: shove ur Ping G5 Driver up your arsehole


lol psycho.. 1st post as well he must really hate ping lol he sensed it from the depths in which he came made an account just to say that lol

may i say i personally like the ping g5 range after having tryed brought and used for 6 months how ever many other companys and products are avaiable for those who appear very passionate about club choice :thumbsup:


----------



## deenaitch (Aug 8, 2007)

1) Your swing would benefit by losing the reverse pivot: keep your right leg flexed on the backswing; feel like you're loading it with energy as you coil on the backswing, and use that stored energy to fire at the ball with your right leg.

2) You say you miss to the right. Watching your swing, my guess is that you slice, rather than pushing straight right. If true, I have one suggestion: You may be getting your hips through impact too far ahead of your shoulders, which, can lead to an open club face. Get a swing thought of standing straighter and with shoulders more level at impact. Yeah, it may feel like you have less power, but that feeling is misleading (especially if you eliminate the reverse pivot).

Also, if you were my student, I might encourage you to go to a slightly flatter swing (ala Ben Hogan). Why? Changing the hip-shoulder relationship at impact is a tricky habit to break, and sometimes a larger change such as a flatter swing with hips slightly more flexed and standing a tad farther from the ball helps the new habits to "take."

Swing tips from a one-perspective video are still a bit like shooting in the dark, however. (You may be getting what you pay for.) You may benefit from a more holistic analysis and resulting conclusions.

Good luck,

Doug
's Storefront - Lulu.com


----------

